# Speedotron beauty dish with alien bees?



## hanna95mead (Jun 25, 2012)

i've heard good reivews for the speedotron beauty dish and its comparable to the mola.
But how would i go about attaching it to my AB800? Do i have to get a special speedring or what?
Or would the AB beauty dish just be as good? But i really want to know is  how i would put on the speedotron to the AB.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 25, 2012)

You probably need to get an AB speedring for it (if that's even possible), rig up your own speedring, or just use the AB beauty dish.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 27, 2012)

The speedring insert is what you need.

Also, check out this dish by Kacey. I have used it with Bees, Speedotron, Dynalite, and speed lights. He'll put an AB speed ring on it for you.

Kacey Enterprises » 22&#8243; Kacey Beauty Reflector & Bracket Accessories


----------



## hanna95mead (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks guys. 
But does anyone know if the AB beauty dish gives results as good as any other more expensive beauty dish?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 2, 2012)

The bees dishes aren't scalloped and are almost shaped like a giant reflector. It looks as if the light would be more directional an contrasty than a standard dish since the extra ridges in all the other dishes would throw light different directions.


----------

